# Youth Football (Soccer) Clubs around Cascais?



## wilspo (May 18, 2017)

I'm trying to find a football club for my 10-year-old son around the Cascais, Estoril, Oeiras area. We are currently in the US but moving this summer. He currently plays for a club team in the highest division with 3 practices a week and games. I am sure there are lots of very competitive options in Portugal since football is so big but I have a hard time figuring out how the system works and how to get in touch with the teams. Any insights into how youth soccer works in Portugal would be super helpful. Also if someone else has done a similar transition, any advice would be appreciated.

Thanks
/Will


----------



## marlowealias (Jul 7, 2017)

hi will

did you ever find a club for your son? we're moving to Cascais in september and need to find a club team for our 10 yr old son. he's on a competitive team here in Boulder, CO and loves it. really hoping you found something!!!

cheers

marlowe


----------



## wilspo (May 18, 2017)

Hi Marlowe,
I found that Benfica has youth teams in almost every town. In the Cascais area they have teams in Cascais, Oeiras and Carcavelos. Sporting has a team in Sintra. I emailed the regional teams and got very positive replies all saying to email back once we are in Portugal to take him to a few practices for try-out. There seems to be a lot of smaller local clubs as well but I didn't manage to figure out what age groups they had or how to contact them.

Let me know if you need the email addresses. I found them on the club's websites but I didn't save the pageds. We could also connect once in Portugal, seems like we will be living in the same area and that the boys have the same interest?


----------



## marlowealias (Jul 7, 2017)

hi will

thanks so much for the quick answer! i'll google those clubs. to be honest, i'm not sure my son is quite up at that level but you never know. he's a good athlete but coming to the team aspect of the sport a bit late.

what did you end up finding for your son?

also, we would love to connect when we get there! i have a small handful of contacts but the more "friends" the better. especially for our boy - who might have more culture shock than his parents. ;-)

feel free to hit me up off line:
marlowe [at] rxqcreative.com

thanks!

marlowe


----------



## brodev (Jan 3, 2010)

The international school St Julians in Carcavelos must have some good football training as 2 alumni are current international players, one for England and the other for Denmark


----------



## marlowealias (Jul 7, 2017)

brodev said:


> The international school St Julians in Carcavelos must have some good football training as 2 alumni are current international players, one for England and the other for Denmark


@brodev

wow. really? which players (they don't say anything about that on their website.

but thanks! i'll reach out to them


----------



## marlowealias (Jul 7, 2017)

wilspo said:


> Hi Marlowe,
> I found that Benfica has youth teams in almost every town. In the Cascais area they have teams in Cascais, Oeiras and Carcavelos. Sporting has a team in Sintra. I emailed the regional teams and got very positive replies all saying to email back once we are in Portugal to take him to a few practices for try-out. There seems to be a lot of smaller local clubs as well but I didn't manage to figure out what age groups they had or how to contact them.
> 
> Let me know if you need the email addresses. I found them on the club's websites but I didn't save the pageds. We could also connect once in Portugal, seems like we will be living in the same area and that the boys have the same interest?


@wilspo

i found the lisbon primeira ligue teams' sites and their youth set ups. emailed them all. thanks for the tip. hopefully something comes from that.

what did you work out for your son?

cheers

marlowe


----------



## marlowealias (Jul 7, 2017)

brodev said:


> The international school St Julians in Carcavelos must have some good football training as 2 alumni are current international players, one for England and the other for Denmark


damn! eric dier and kasper schmeichel!!!

they must be pretty impressive. that's some pretty high standards right there.


----------

